# Lakers’ Pau Gasol breaks finger; Has Surgery



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.marca.com/2009/08/10/baloncesto/seleccion/1249928780.html

roughly translated text below:

Pau Gasol has been the scare in the final training of the Spanish selection to be transferred to a hospital in Seville by a blow on the hand. The wing-pivot of the Lakers had to leave the meeting of Spanish combined, concentrated in San Fernando by a blow to the index finger of his left hand, although it is unknown the extent of the injury. 

Gasol was hit in a game in which they tried to block Felipe Reyes. The player, who joined last Friday to the concentration of the men engaged in the locality Scariolo Cadiz, was participating in his fourth meeting with the group. 

Pau Gasol has been transferred to a medical center in Seville, where he is awaiting to be practice tests, and X-ray plates to determine the extent of the coup.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Pau hurts hand; extent of injury unknown*

la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la....i cant hear you


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Pau hurts hand; extent of injury unknown*

****


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Pau hurts hand; extent of injury unknown*

damn whats up with all these memphis grizzlies players injuring the lakers.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Pau hurts hand; extent of injury unknown*

This is why you don't do this ****!!!

Whatev...even if he is injured for a month, we still play with Fisher/Kobe/Artest/Odom/Bynum...still a sick ****ing lineup.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Pau hurts hand; extent of injury unknown*

dammit pau, you haven't had a break in two years. better now than march, I guess.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Pau hurts hand; extent of injury unknown*

I don't think that it's very serious, he'll probably just miss training camp/ preseason. Not a big deal.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Pau hurts hand; extent of injury unknown*

Well ****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Pau hurts hand; extent of injury unknown*



> From the official press release of the Spanish Basketball Federation:
> 
> Pau wounded his index finger in his left hand, causing damage in the inter-phalangic ligament, when trying to block a shot at a scrimmage game. Surgery has already been applied to the finger by Dr. Ramon Cancelo, chairman of the Spanish Association of Hand Surgeons. Stitches will be removed in 12 to 14 days and, about a week later, the special protection he will wear will also be removed. From that day, he will gradually be able to touch a basketball, with the proper protection. That means he will be released to touch a basketball somewhere between Aug 31 and Sept 1. Euro championships start on Sept 7, so I very much doubt he will be on the team.
> 
> Tough break, but nothing to worry about. He will be fine by training camp.


Got that from another message board.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Pau hurts hand; extent of injury unknown*



> It sounds worse than it is. Reports out of Spain, where Pau Gasol is playing with the Spanish national Pau Gasol Injures Finger team, indicate that LA's very tall, very talented, very important F/C jammed his left index finger in practice and was taken to the hospital where surgery was performed.
> 
> He's expected to miss about three weeks of action, putting his participation in the European Championships (EuroBasket) in question. The Lakers know of the injury but don't have much information beyond the basics above.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> *Lakers forward Pau Gasol, 29, had surgery Monday after breaking the middle finger of his left hand during a practice with the Spanish national team, Lakers spokesman John Black said.*
> 
> Black said that information came from Arn Tellem, Gasol's agent. Tellem could not be reached for comment.
> 
> ...


Just going with the newest news.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

It doesnt sound serious. These are the kind of injuries you can live with.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Lakers’ Pau Gasol breaks finger; Has Surgery*

*The Spanish basketball federation said Tuesday that Gasol damaged a ligament Monday while blocking a shot. He will wear a splint for 20 days, but the federation did not say if he will play in the European Championship in Poland, which starts Sept. 7.

Gasol, however, hopes to do so.

"I want to be with my teammates and fight for the championship," the Spanish news agency Efe quoted him as saying at a news conference in Cadiz. "I don't see why I would have to drop out."

He said he has spoken with the Lakers and and expects to get approval to play with the national team.*

Spain is the reigning world champion but lost to Russia in the final of the 2007 European Championship. It was runner-up to the United States at the Beijing Olympics. 

http://sports.iwon.com/news/08112009/v9663.html


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Lakers’ Pau Gasol breaks finger; Has Surgery*

http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/2009/08/pau-gasol-broken-finger-surgery-update.html








"I am not overly worried as it isn't a very serious injury and in three weeks I expect to be back doing practically everything... I have explained the situation to the Lakers, and they have the results. They aren't pleased I am injured but I don't think they'll put obstacles in my way... I am making sure the lines of communication with them are open and clear, and hope I won't have to travel over there. My wish is to be with the team and to enjoy Eurobasket."


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Lakers’ Pau Gasol breaks finger; Has Surgery*

meh, nothing to be too concerned about, but jesus pau, take a break already.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

this won't prevent him from being ready for the regular season. if any one player on the laker team besides kobe is injured for 4 weeks, that's no problem either.. not with the depth this team has.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Atleast he'll have time to rest, we'll be fine.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah, not concerned personally. He will be fine by the time the season starts more than likely.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

the tournament is only like what 1-2 weeks? why's everyone making such a big fuss? practice doesn't drain all your energy, so it's only 2 weeks of competing for pau.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Lakers’ Pau Gasol breaks finger; Has Surgery*









Lakers send trainer to check on Gasol

August 12th, 2009, 9:09 am · posted by JANIS CARR, OCREGISTER.COM

Pau Gasol might not think his finger injury is serious, but the Lakers aren’t taking any chances.

Instead of relying on phone calls and translated news reports, the team is sending trainer Gary Vitti to Spain to check on their prized 7-footer just to make sure everything is proceeding as normal.

Vitti apparently will head to Spain at the end of the month to examine Gasol’s finger, which he injured while attempting a block during practice with the Spanish National team. Gasol underwent emergency surgery to repair damage to a tendon.

http://lakers.freedomblogging.com/2009/08/12/lakers-send-trainer-to-check-on-gasol/21513/


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Sounds like Vitti is getting a free trip to Spain. I wonder if he has to fly coach?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

why the need for emergency surgery on a finger was it about to fall off or something. Gasol and his national team commitments are starting to grate on my nerves alittle. He's his country's best player and I get he feels obligated because of it and the comraderie he feels with his country men but we are buttering his bread and he needs to ease away from that stuff. 

Its me being selfish really but he could get seriously injured competing there. I want him here and healthy once the bullets start flying. 

But I get that he feels compelled we don't really have that here with American players.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I know everyone hates that Gasol plays in the off season with Spain instead of resting up and I can understand that. But at the same time, he's not a gym person, he's skinny, and what not... I'd rather him stay at some physical fitness level, than take the entire summer off and do absolutely NOTHING in the gym or play basketball. 

At least this way he's staying in shape, and keeping his skills current.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Lakers’ Pau Gasol breaks finger; Has Surgery*



Darth Bryant said:


> I know everyone hates that Gasol plays in the off season with Spain instead of resting up and I can understand that. But at the same time, he's not a gym person, he's skinny, and what not... I'd rather him stay at some physical fitness level, than take the entire summer off and do absolutely NOTHING in the gym or play basketball.
> 
> At least this way he's staying in shape, and keeping his skills current.


Agreed, he's not on the Grizz anymore. Getting in shape for a repeat should be his first priority IMO.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Some good news on a slow off-season day…
> 
> Pau Gasol is back on the court practicing, his left index finger apparently healed enough to get the green light from Lakers trainer Gary Vitti.
> 
> Vitti visited Pau Gasol in Zaragoza, Spain last week to check on Gasol’s finger that he injured while practicing with the Spanish National team and reportedly felt the finger was healthy enough for him to resume practicing and is expected to play in Spain’s final tune-up for the European Championships against Lithuania on Thursday.


http://thelakersnation.com/blog/2009/08/31/pau-gasol-injury-update/


----------



## Batz (Jul 9, 2009)

Sounds great!


----------

